# Tipping the groomer



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I will acknowledge that I'm rather slow, but, it has occurred to me, after reading an article in the newspaper, that I should be tipping Caz's groomer. My question is "how much?" She charges between $25 - $30 and does a really nice job. 

Suzy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I must be slow too, I never tipped my groomer, just gave her a nice holiday gift! Now I feel bad. Now that I am grooming myself, I am still giving her a gift, just in case I need her in a grooming emergency!! 
Very good question!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would say about $5-10 would be appropriate, about the same for a hairstylist.

We always drop off a bottle of champagne at Christmas-time to people like that, groomers, hairstylist, the girls that work at the bank, or mail-depot, or people that help us throughout the year, doctors, stock brokers, etc..and others that help in different ways. They really do appreciate the thought, alot. We get the royal treatment after that, but maybe just drop off a little nice thank you gift. People love to feel appreciated and thought about.

Which reminds me. I need to sew the bags for those. Crap.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I usually gave between $5 and $10 depending on what the change was, etc. I always treated them like my hair salon. 

I also got a few freebies since I referred a lot of customers though 

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't tip my groomer, but I do give her a holiday gift. My groomer owns her own mobile grooming business, and I have always been under the impression that you don't tip business owners. 

What does everyone else think/do about tipping when the groomer owns the business?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, that is true - my groomer owns her own business so that is one of the reasons I never thought to tip her.
I too have heard that you dont need to tip the owners.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't tip her since it is her own business housed in Benji's vet's office, at least that is how I understood it the first time I met her. Every few weeks I carry some delicious goodies from Trader Joe's for her and the staff at the vet's!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We used to use a mobile groomer. She turned down our tips saying it wasn't necessary. She was expensive, so I appreciated that from her. She was the owner. That might have just been her though.

When we went to an individually owned grooming shop we always tipped the groomer.

However, I did not think to tip the groomer at Petsmart! Now I feel badly. 

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> I will acknowledge that I'm rather slow, but, it has occurred to me, after reading an article in the newspaper, that I should be tipping Caz's groomer. My question is "how much?" She charges between $25 - $30 and does a really nice job.
> 
> Suzy


Suzy... I have an unusually wonderful groomer who only charges me $5 per dog to clip their nails, trim their feet and a tad around the eyes!! So I tip her $10. I also send a Christmas cookie basket (has anyone seen those?? They have Dogs..Snowmen etc..)

I couldn't imagine being a groomer ..it's hard work just bathing my two Hav's
Could you imagine doing that all day?? Grooming dogs from 3- to 200 plussome pounds?

NOT!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is a great question. I had the same thought, to tip or not to tip. But when a blank line came up on the receipt from my debit card that read Tip $______, they answered my question. That made me think it was expected. Good service should be rewarded. Anyone who takes great care of my pups is worth it!!!! I think a Christmas gift is appropriate for those who really make a difference in our day to day lives throughout the year. My groomer definately does that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> This is a great question. I had the same thought, to tip or not to tip. But when a blank line came up on the receipt from my debit card that read Tip , they answered my question. That made me think it was expected. Good service should be rewarded. Anyone who takes great care of my pups is worth it!!!! I think a Christmas gift is appropriate for those who really make a difference in our day to day lives throughout the year. My groomer definately does that!


Well said! :becky:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I tip my groomer about $5 or so per dog depending on what he does at that visit. Then $20 per dog at Christmas time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have tipped mine $10 the first time (she did a great job) and $5 the second time when I didn't like it at all. That's when I decided to do it myself. That too is subject to change.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

suzyfrtz said:


> I will acknowledge that I'm rather slow, but, it has occurred to me, after reading an article in the newspaper, that I should be tipping Caz's groomer. My question is "how much?" She charges between $25 - $30 and does a really nice job.
> 
> Suzy


Sully's groomer bathes, clips nails, anus, arm pits, pads, ears, (sometimes belly and 2 times paws) checks teeth, and hand drys him. 15 dollars instead of the 45. I tipped her 3 bucks the first time, and she says she thinks you should be charged on how you take care of your doggie. Sully has never had a matt with her and she loves the little fur ball too!

I also had a 5 dollar off gift card and still tipped her 5 for Christmas! I am a decent tipper for hair styles (both dog and human) and ONLY if I get excellent reoccurring service when I go out to eat. I guess I tip on merit. Dang, I sound like a dork!!!!ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have never tipped his groomer, but my first groomer (who just retired) owned her own business and now I use a mobile groomer who owns her own business as well. I have only used her once so far and she is coming again next week. What do you all think? Should I get her a Christmas gift? This will be his second grooming with her.

I should add I pay a small fortune for his grooming (I did with the last groomer also). It is all worth it as long as he looks good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both boys together cost me $90 (45 ea) to groom-- I usually only tip the groomer $10 dollars - But every other week I take them to have their nails clipped (Jasper does NOT let me do it) which costs $16 (8 each) and I give him $20 so I think through the year it evens out. But he does not own the place- He is however the only one who can d Jasper's nails. The also come out still looking live Havanese. When they go to the owner they come out looking like poodles... so I like to give him a little extra.


----------

